# 40 gallon ideas?



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

I have an empty 40 gallon breeder and want to get into some dart frogs, I am mainly a gecko guy. Any ideas on what species to keep will be greatly appreciated. I have a very good idea on everything I need, and infact already have lighting and the glass top. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

With a 40 breeder your range of potential species is very open. Keep in mind because of the relatively short height you should eliminate arboreal thumbnail species and concentrate on the larger terrestrial frogs, but that said you could keep any of the terrestrial frogs. D. leucomelas, D. auratus, any of the Phyllobates sp. would do nicely in a small group in that size tank. I wouldn't reccomend tincs as they do not do better in a group.


----------



## zjuckett (Apr 25, 2012)

How many frogs would fit into a 12x12x12 exoterra? I know its' considerably smaller than the 40 gallon haha


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

zjuckett said:


> How many frogs would fit into a 12x12x12 exoterra? I know its' considerably smaller than the 40 gallon haha


I personally would never put a frog in that small of a viv.


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> With a 40 breeder your range of potential species is very open. Keep in mind because of the relatively short height you should eliminate arboreal thumbnail species and concentrate on the larger terrestrial frogs, but that said you could keep any of the terrestrial frogs. D. leucomelas, D. auratus, any of the Phyllobates sp. would do nicely in a small group in that size tank. I wouldn't reccomend tincs as they do not do better in a group.


Great info as I really like those Dendrobates Auratus a whole lot, and from what I have read they are not too difficult to keep. Would 6 be ok in this 40? I figured I would be better off with terrestrial species since the 40 is but only 17 inches tall. Thanks in advance.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

zjuckett said:


> How many frogs would fit into a 12x12x12 exoterra? I know its' considerably smaller than the 40 gallon haha


zero.
-----------------------------------------------------
Back to the topic, I think that a small group of terribs would thrive in that viv. just like rusty said, tincs wouldn't be a good choice because they are not a group frog, but they still would love to live in it, even as just a pair.  luecs are cool too. a luec froglet is cheaper then terribilis froglet by about $45($75 for a terribilis, $30 for a leuc). prices are just an example, as prices may vary between breeders and color morphs. here are their care sheet: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13856-phyllobates-terribilis-bicolor-novice.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html

hope this helps


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frog dude said:


> zero.
> 
> Back to the topic, I think that a small group of terribs would thrive in that viv. just like rusty said, tincs wouldn't be a good choice because they are not a group frog, but they still would love to live in it, even as just a pair.  luecs are cool too. a luec froglet is cheaper then terribilis froglet by about $45($75 for a terribilis, $30 for a leuc). prices are just an example, as prices may vary between breeders and color morphs. here are their care sheet:
> 
> ...


you're referring to the 40 gallon right?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Ivan M said:


> Great info as I really like those Dendrobates Auratus a whole lot, and from what I have read they are not too difficult to keep. Would 6 be ok in this 40? I figured I would be better off with terrestrial species since the 40 is but only 17 inches tall. Thanks in advance.


The rule of thumb for larger dart frogs is that you should keep one dart frog per every ten gallons. I think you can figure out how many frogs you can keep in that tank now.  Auratus are awesome too, and they are about the same cost as luecs, if not cheaper, for some morphs. Here is thier care sheet:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14619-dendrobates-auratus-novice.html


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

goof901 said:


> you're referring to the 40 gallon right?


Of course! You bet I am.  As you can see, I edited it so it is more clear.


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow gents thanks a million, Auratus it will be, now to decide on what morph I want. I figure I will just get 6 then and be happy, when I see a pair I will remove 2 to an empty 20. Again thank you everyone for all your help.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

There are lots of good choices for this size tank. I mentioned some earlier, but another good choice would be Phyllobates vittatus. A beautiful multi-colored frog that is underappreciated. If you're thinking about auratus or leucomelas, I personally would put a max of 6 in there, and I would try and limit it to only two females in the group. Both auratus and leucomelas females can and will eat other females eggs although it doesn't happen all the time. The aggression between females seems to be less if they are used to each other from a young age. Do some research to figure out what frog you're interested in. Don't let price be your deciding factor. Far too many people are only looking for cheap frogs these days.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

yeah, I usually look for cheap things, but not in the dart frog hobby anymore. It wouldn't be worth it if you get a steal on a frog and it dies the next day. you got to look for nice quality darts, not usually at cheap prices. don't be afraid to spend more then $30 on a single green/blue & black auratus froglet, even more so with highland bronze morphs and sexed darts.


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> There are lots of good choices for this size tank. I mentioned some earlier, but another good choice would be Phyllobates vittatus. A beautiful multi-colored frog that is underappreciated. If you're thinking about auratus or leucomelas, I personally would put a max of 6 in there, and I would try and limit it to only two females in the group. Both auratus and leucomelas females can and will eat other females eggs although it doesn't happen all the time. The aggression between females seems to be less if they are used to each other from a young age. Do some research to figure out what frog you're interested in. Don't let price be your deciding factor. Far too many people are only looking for cheap frogs these days.


I am actually on the opposite end, i like to spend, LOL was looking at the Dendrobates Auratus "BLUE" which are listed at 55.00 each, six would be 330 bucks, not bad at all. I will for sure go with this species for my first dart frogs, looks like they are not that bad, i will order some cultures first and learn how to work with them after i have that down the frogs will be on order. During the culture experience i will get the tank furnished up and ready.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ivan M said:


> I am actually on the opposite end, i like to spend, LOL was looking at the Dendrobates Auratus "BLUE" which are listed at 55.00 each, six would be 330 bucks, not bad at all. I will for sure go with this species for my first dart frogs, looks like they are not that bad, i will order some cultures first and learn how to work with them after i have that down the frogs will be on order. During the culture experience i will get the tank furnished up and ready.


Well if you like to spend money I've got frog for sale lol jk. Ivan, you're going about things the right way. Research your frogs, put your viv together, learn culturing techinques before you get the frogs, looking good buddy!! Keep up the good work!!


----------

